
Ask HN: Whats the best video talk you have ever seen? - ThomPete
There are many great talks available online. What are some of the best you have seen.
======
selfmadecelo
I've really enjoyed these two talks by Nickolas Means.

Skunk Works - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggPE-
JHzfAM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggPE-JHzfAM)

How to Crash an Airplane -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2FUSr3WlPk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2FUSr3WlPk)

